# Am I going crazy? MDC board related...



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

I just posted something and when I looked at it, underneath my username it says "Mama to Nazir Akemi". Has it always said that there? I feel like I haven't seen it before. Maybe it's been there all along and I'm just nuts. Where's that cuckoo smiley?


----------



## gonnabeamom (Sep 15, 2003)

I don't remember seeing it before Sweetteach.

For the definitive answer go to the Questions and problems board.


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

I know it's been there for quite some time!


----------



## gonnabeamom (Sep 15, 2003)

Wait, my brain is almost working today.

Have you been DDDC'ed?

(DDD"Cing is when someone makes a donation to mothering to have your title changed)


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Yup, that looks like a Dirty Deed Done Dirt Cheep (DDDDC) to me - now, who's going to fess up to it?

It's a lovely DDDDC! Very sweet whoever tagged you.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:

Dirty Deed Done Dirt Cheep (DDDDC)
What in the world? I didn't even know someone could do this?
Wow, who's the secret elf? I noticed that Wilkers has it too, for Connor.
That is soooooo sweet!!! I am truly touched.
How does one go about doing that for someone?


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

I noticed this today as well. Thank you very much to the person who gave me something to post that ended with a smile for the first time
 








Thank you!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

You are both very welcome.















Can you feel the love? I'm diggin' it.
Gossamer


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

I can feel it - you ladies are SOOOO sweet!


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

Thank you. It's amazing how a kind gesture can mean so much!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

It meant a lot to me when somebody acknowledged my baby, and this Mother's day I just wanted to do the same for other mamas.
Gossamer


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

Gossamer, you are a love....







... Keeping an eye on you ladies...


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Gossamer!

I talked to you for over an HOUR yesterday and you didn't tell me this????

I'm, well, VERKLEMPT!

Thank you


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

So today I noticed that I too have the DDDC virus!!!








Thank you to whom ever gave this precious gift to me. The last two days have been soooo hard for me and seeing this made my day. SO THANK YOU very much!!
Sheading tears of happiness and sadness all at once!!!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

You are so welcome. I was wondering when you would notice.








Gossamer


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I just noticed today that i have been tagged as well. Some one really is spreading love around here.







Its a good thing too, I have had a rough week. It was a wonderful suprise to see Arawyn's name. Thank you who ever did this.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

You are very welcome. I know I love seeing Mary Rose's name in print, so I thought some mamas here would like it too. Your babies are not forgotten.
Gossamer


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

I haven't cried since the day before mother's day and now this?!!!!

I feel so warm and fuzzy inside.

Gossamer=spreader of happiness to mamas across the country!


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

You are so sweet "Sweet Teach" Ha Ha, I made a punny.
Gossamer


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Gossamer...You are the sweetest...THANK YOU!!! So exactly how did you do that??? I am curious, just in case I wanted to do that for someone else...

Iris...I too have had a rough couple of days...so (((((((((((IRIS))))))))))), there is a great big hug for you my friend!!!

HUGS to everyone!!!!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

s to all of you mammas.
I hope I am not intruding but I just happened to come upon this thread (the word crazy caught my attention) and this is so sweet it made me cry.


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow Gossamer you sure have brightened up the lives of so many of us here on the pregnancy and birth loss board. What a great gift.







And Jackie I am sorry you have been having a bad week as well. It just seems to creep up on you some times. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

you ladies are the best!


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

OK...so I am wondering where my "Mama to Grace Olivia" went under my screen name?????? Any suggestions?????????






















:


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I was just wondering the same thing. Mama to Arawyn disapeared from under my name. Strange.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Generally DDDDC's are not permanent but I will ask Cynthia about it.









I always end up with something silly cause I was being a goofball elsewhere on the boards.







..like now for instance


----------

